# columbia FireBolt total original



## Tin machine (Dec 5, 2012)

picked this in ocala fl , monday .....its looks to be a total original .......lol ..lol


----------



## jpromo (Dec 5, 2012)

Man, I've seen some ugly spraybomb jobs... but that has got to be the ugliest! Congrats :o

Nevertheless, there's potential in this awesome frame! But you already know that.


----------



## Tin machine (Dec 5, 2012)

*stripped the bike today and added a real schwinn springer*

stripped the bike today , it had multiple layers of paint , i used three containers of stripper to get it to this state !!


----------



## Greg M (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks better already.  What's the plan? Full resto?


----------



## Tin machine (Dec 6, 2012)

*full restore ? i dont think thats*



Greg M said:


> Looks better already.  What's the plan? Full resto?




i always try to bring bikes back to there original condition if possible , but i think parts for this bike are hard to come buy , i will build it old school , my favorite style , old and mean  like me !!!


----------



## Tin machine (Dec 9, 2012)

*stripping priming and a few layers of paint*

well my firebolt project continues , here are a few pics .


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 9, 2012)

Tin machine, Did you ever see this custom over at RRB.  I love these bikes, they are great original or customized.  That built in rack is just COOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Tin machine (Dec 9, 2012)

*some how i missed that build*

Gary some how I missed that build completely , but you are right its is very cool !!!!!!


----------



## themotorcycleguy (Dec 14, 2012)

I want to know what kind of stripper you used to get those results. The transformation of the front forks from the before picture to the after picture is remarkable!! It's hard to believe that springer was hidden under all that red paint!


----------



## Tin machine (Dec 14, 2012)

*its amazing how that happens !! ROLLING FRAME*

well this is where i am today . picked a chainguard from a ratrodbikes member , great guy !!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 15, 2012)

How interesting, Tin! Once you stripped the paint off that fork, it was actually a Schwinn springer. Whod'a thunk it?


----------



## Tin machine (Dec 15, 2012)

*YEAH , things that are buried UNDER OLD PAINT !!! LOL*

well more progress this morning added a new kmc chain , (fixie chain ) bike shop chain also cleaned up a old monark stem i had that was stripped out re threaded it and installed a new  old bolt , adjusted the brooks down a bit and back some !! , now to work on the chain guard


----------



## Tin machine (Dec 15, 2012)

*just needs grips and pedals THUNDERBOLT is a RIDER*

changed the name of this bike , after the movie Thunderbolt and Lightfoot (clint eastwood ) after all this bike is a lightweight , and my chain guard allready said thunderbolt , so here is where we are today .


----------



## Tin machine (Dec 16, 2012)

*90% done still need pedals and headbadge*

90% done


----------

